# Beef Belly Bacon



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Finished up my beef bacon today. Turned out great so wanted to post.

Started off with a almost 11lb slab of Certified piedmontese beef belly.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Cured it  with....
.25% cure #1
1.5% sea salt
.75% brown sugar

Lightly vac sealed to the cure can move around but most oxygen in gone. Into the fridge for 14 days 
	

		
			
		

		
	






After 14 days placed uncovered on racks to form a pellicle for a couple days
	

		
			
		

		
	






After pellicle I cold smoked with hickory 6hrs a day for 2 days. Total smoke 12 hours. Here's a few action shots.........
	

		
			
		

		
	














Then into the fridge for 4 days uncovered to let the flavors equalize and dry a bit more
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fished slicing a little bit ago. 11in bacon about the thickness of wrights bacon
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sliced up some bacon ends and saved a couple stumps for seasoning pieces 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Got it all vac sealed. Nice haul of beef bacon. Emily fried up a couple pieces. Forgot a pic but acted exactly like pork bacon. Very delicious! Thanks for stopping by


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

That is great Jake. Nice batch of beef bacon. That should last awhile...but might not.   

Looks great, I must put on my list after the Pastrami 

David


----------



## DougE (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks absolutely delicious, bud. Nice job!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> That is great Jake. Nice batch of beef bacon. That should last awhile...but might not.
> 
> Looks great, I must put on my list after the Pastrami
> 
> David


Thanks David. Give the bacon a try for sure. It's better than pork lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks absolutely delicious, bud. Nice job!


Thanks Doug I have bad kitchen lighting so the pics don't do it justice. Stuffs amazing though


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks delicious, I have a brisket flat that is going into cure as soon as my current Buckboard is done.  Awesome.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Looks delicious, I have a brisket flat that is going into cure as soon as my current Buckboard is done.  Awesome.


Appreciate it ray! Can't wait to see your buckboard


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 31, 2022)

That looks amazing I have never tried beef bacon but I can imagine it has an incredible flavor. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tbern (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow, looks so good!! Nice pictures and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

NefariousTrashMan said:


> That looks amazing I have never tried beef bacon but I can imagine it has an incredible flavor. Thanks for sharing


Thanks bud. Give it a try sometime. You won't be disappointed


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

tbern said:


> Wow, looks so good!! Nice pictures and thanks for sharing it!


Thanks bud


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2022)

Good grief Jake that looks incredible! Very nice work, and the extra drying time uncovered I think is absolutely key to fantastic bacon.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Good grief Jake that looks incredible! Very nice work, and the extra drying time uncovered I think is absolutely key to fantastic bacon.


Thanks Eric. Some tasty bacon for sure


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks good.  Nice job


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow Jake that looks amazing and thanks for the recipe!!

Keith


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice work bud . That looks fantastic .


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

AWE-SOME!!! That looks soooo goooood!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 31, 2022)

That looks really good..Nice job !


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

Amazing! Crushed it to the point I can smell it in Virginia! Awesome work and stellar bacon Jake!


----------



## clifish (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice!  you are killing me,  I want to get into the curing game but that means a slicer,  then a grinding and stuffing appliance.  Just don't have the time to get into it...but really want too....


----------



## DougE (Oct 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice!  you are killing me,  I want to get into the curing game but that means a slicer,  then a grinding and stuffing appliance.  Just don't have the time to get into it...but really want too....


While time consuming, bacon can be thinly sliced using nothing but a good sharp knife ...... no additional equipment required. You will need additional stuff to make sausage though, although that has been done with nothing more than a knife, too.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 1, 2022)

WOW, Jake!! I've been waiting to see the end results and they are definitely worth the wait. Fantastic looking bacon...


----------



## Newglide (Nov 1, 2022)

man that looks good.
Can't say that I've had beef bacon.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks fantastic Jake


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2022)

That is some killer looking bacon Jake!
I see a slicing knife in the last photo, did you hand slice the bacon?
If so you have serious knife skills!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

Nicely done Jake. It looks great!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good.  Nice job


Appreciate it Adam


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow Jake that looks amazing and thanks for the recipe!!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work bud . That looks fantastic .


Thanks Rich. Kitchen smelled fantastic when I was running the slicer lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> AWE-SOME!!! That looks soooo goooood!!


Lol thanks Keith. It's delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> That looks really good..Nice job !


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Amazing! Crushed it to the point I can smell it in Virginia! Awesome work and stellar bacon Jake!


Lol thanks Jed. You should have smelled my kitchen when I was slicing


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice!  you are killing me,  I want to get into the curing game but that means a slicer,  then a grinding and stuffing appliance.  Just don't have the time to get into it...but really want too....


Thanks bud. Curing is easy. Especially whole muscle meat. No fancy equipment needed. Take the plunge and worry about sausage later


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> That is some killer looking bacon Jake!
> I see a slicing knife in the last photo, did you hand slice the bacon?
> If so you have serious knife skills!
> Al


Thanks Al. The knife was only used once when I squared up the slabs. Meat slicer got a workout though


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Nicely done Jake. It looks great!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Bacon is tasty for sure


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 1, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas. Finished up my beef bacon today. Turned out great so wanted to post.
> 
> Started off with a almost 11lb slab of Certified piedmontese beef belly.
> 
> ...


Holy Sh%t . you got my pre-sized brain percolating. I buy pork bellies whenever the stock looks good, and we keep about 4lbs, sliced and sealed in case of apocalypse.  I doubt i can find beef belly down here in N cuba, but will start looking.   How is the taste compared to porK?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 1, 2022)

Awesome looking bacon Jake! Probably a good thing we don't have air fresheners like what your kitchen smelled like...we would always be hungry! 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> Holy Sh%t . you got my pre-sized brain percolating. I buy pork bellies whenever the stock looks good, and we keep about 4lbs, sliced and sealed in case of apocalypse.  I doubt i can find beef belly down here in N cuba, but will start looking.   How is the taste compared to porK?


Appreciate it bud. Home place pasture has beef belly for just under $5/lb. Seems like a great price to me. They deliver. Since it's cured like pork the taste is very similar. I'd say meatier texture and flavor. If all I ate from here on out was beef bacon I wouldn't be upset. Make sure not to slice it too thick


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Awesome looking bacon Jake! Probably a good thing we don't have air fresheners like what your kitchen smelled like...we would always be hungry!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. Slicer is still sitting out unwashed lol. Good air freshener


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2022)

Oh man! That is some good looking bacon. I'm thinking a BBLT (Beef BACON Lettuce Tomato) or three would be on my menu! 
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! That is some good looking bacon. I'm thinking a BBLT (Beef BACON Lettuce Tomato) or three would be on my menu!
> Jim


Thanks Jim. A BBLT is definitely on the menu soon!


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 1, 2022)

Wow, that looks awesome.  I must make some for myself now.   

Thanks for sharing.

JC


----------



## cutplug (Nov 1, 2022)

Great looking bacon.
Question 

 TNJAKE
, I am looking at the CP website but do not see the beef belly.
 is that a special order item or do you have some connections?
Thanks, Bill.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks awesome Jake! I will be trying this as soon as I get my hands on some!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 1, 2022)

Wow Jake!! Looks outstanding my brother. Excellent job and the patience paid off it appears. About time you got it done though. Only been about 8 months   JK of course. Those beef bellies sure do make some good bacon though. We've burned through over 20 pounds of it and about time to get some more going.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Wow, that looks awesome.  I must make some for myself now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JC


Thanks JC. Give it a try!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Great looking bacon.
> Question
> 
> TNJAKE
> ...


Thanks bud. This was a special thing from a forum friend. CPB doesn't actually sell beef belly to the public. Home place pastures does though and they ship. Let me know if you need help getting pointed in the right direction


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looks awesome Jake! I will be trying this as soon as I get my hands on some!


Thanks Bud. Home place pastures has it for under 5$/lb


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Jake!! Looks outstanding my brother. Excellent job and the patience paid off it appears. About time you got it done though. Only been about 8 months   JK of course. Those beef bellies sure do make some good bacon though. We've burned through over 20 pounds of it and about time to get some more going.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert the stuff is delicious for sure. I'm a big fan now, thanks for sharing


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 3, 2022)

That is some great looking Bacon Jake.


----------



## cutplug (Nov 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. This was a special thing from a forum friend. CPB doesn't actually sell beef belly to the public. Home place pastures does though and they ship. Let me know if you need help getting pointed in the right direction


Morning, thanks for the reply.  
 I will check out the HPP website and do a little more digging in my area for belly or navel.
 Getting pointed in the right direction has been a problem for me all my life!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks amazing Jake! Love the color!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 3, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That is some great looking Bacon Jake.


Appreciate it Brian


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 3, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Looks amazing Jake! Love the color!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks great. I just spent 76.00 at home place pastures, your fault. If the wife asks I'm blaming you and I don't live very far from you...look out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Looks great. I just spent 76.00 at home place pastures, your fault. If the wife asks I'm blaming you and I don't live very far from you...look out.


Lol thanks bud. I've sampled several items from home place and all were top quality. What did you order?


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 4, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Looks great. I just spent 76.00 at home place pastures, your fault. If the wife asks I'm blaming you and I don't live very far from you...look out.


Just $76...!!!! Man thats rookie numbers...LOL! Just messing with ya. I could spend a paycheck in there easy.
Headed to Home Place tomorrow to get beef and pork belly. My oldest son is going with me to check it out. He recently got a pellet pooper and is getting into smoking meats. 
Jim


----------



## Sven Svensson (Nov 4, 2022)

Now that’s impressive!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Now that’s impressive!


Appreciate it bud


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 4, 2022)

Just ordered a couple of beef bellies to try your bacon recipe.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Just ordered a couple of beef bellies to try your bacon recipe.


That's awesome you're gonna love it. All high end butchers are selling beef bacon now. Please post up your results!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 4, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Just ordered a couple of beef bellies to try your bacon recipe.


I was gonna earlier today but said out of stock.

Ryan


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 9, 2022)

What a deal. Got my shipment today, I ordered 2 4# slabs of beef belly @ 19.99 each. I thought it was a good price. I received 1 slab that weighed 4.4# and 1 that weighed 6.6# according to the labels they had on the packs. That is a great deal. Reminds me of a few years ago Publix had beef tenderloin on sale so I picked one up and let them slice it for me. The butcher offered to grind the trim and tail for me, I said why not. He brought my package out with the steaks sliced as I asked and told me he had some other scraps laying around so he through it in with mine. I brought home the tenderloin I went in for plus about 3# of ground beef for the price of the steaks. Hopefully I'll have something good to show off in a few weeks. Thanks 

 TNJAKE


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 28, 2022)

That's excellent.
I've only seen Gwaltney beef bacon and it's a rare find.
I'm going to try this.
Is that 2 days non stop with smoke 6 hours each day or are you pulling it after 6 hours on day one and starting fresh the next?


----------

